
DragonFly 5.6.2 Released - alexellisuk
https://www.dragonflybsd.org
======
tiffanyh
So much innovation happens in dragonfly it really should get more attention
and use.

And when you come to learn it’s happening with only ~30 core developers, it’s
mind boggling how their OS is more performant and feature rich than their
peers ... given their tiny team

~~~
alexellisuk
In my experience OSS teams can do a great deal. I think it's impressive too.

------
blinkingled
> Version 5.6.2 released 11 August 2019

